# Abbado, Bruckner, Lucerne Festival



## violadamore2 (Mar 6, 2010)

If you're a fan of the Lucerne Fest. Orch and Abbado as I am, you'll want to watch the very recent concert of the Bruckner 5th on http://liveweb.arte.tv/fr/cat/Classique/ I don't know how long it will be available, my French is not good enough to translate.

Last year they did the 7th and I thought it was wonderful. The strings are about 30 to 40% larger than a normal orchestra so there's no threat of them being swamped by the brass.

But who would have thought that Abbado's list of things to do before he dies would be the Bruckner 5th. This is one tough nut to crack and I DO like Bruckner.

Also on the program is Mozart's Haffner Sym. #35. Done with a smaller string section it just impeccable to my ears.

Abbado always looks so astonished when he ends a piece as if he's surprised it was so good.


----------

